# Ibanez RG1077XL/2077XL Reissue aka RG2027XL



## simonXsludge (Dec 27, 2018)

Cat's outta the bag:







https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/181218336247008--ibanez-rg2027xl-dtb-2019


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 28, 2018)

Dope


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 28, 2018)

For the low, low price of $1800


----------



## TheDandy (Dec 28, 2018)

Positively kills me that it would cost so much in Canada.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 28, 2018)

this is SO sick


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2018)

I love that thing. Any idea if we’ll see other colors?


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 28, 2018)

Damn Ibanez!! Now I gotta choose between an EII NT7B or this one....


----------



## lewis (Dec 28, 2018)

Too much money imo


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> Too much money imo


Yeap. No way I am paying that much. If they are going to do a reissue it should be the same price it was when it came out the first time. 

You hear me, Gibson?!?!?! I want a 59LP reissue for three hundred bucks!


----------



## Edika (Dec 28, 2018)

The Macassar ebony is a nice touch but in that photo it just looks like rosewood. In any case price is pretty steep but at least it's cool they're bringing it out again.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 28, 2018)

Macassar ebony _does _look like rosewood only with tighter grain and smaller pores. It is actually used often as a substitute for Brazilian rosewood. Black ebony is 99.99999% of the time not black at all and just dyed black.


----------



## I play music (Dec 28, 2018)

BusinessMan said:


> For the low, low price of $1800


Where do you guys see price and specs? I can only see the images on Guitarguitar with the description "*This product is currently not available.*" but no specs or price.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

I play music said:


> Where do you guys see price and specs? I can only see the images on Guitarguitar with the description "*This product is currently not available.*" but no specs or price.



They had the specs and price (in GBP) posted yesterday.

Also, not to nitpick, but this is in no way a "reissue", only the "XL" badging (with scale to match) is being brought back.


----------



## I play music (Dec 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They had the specs and price (in GBP) posted yesterday.


Guess I'll have to wait until they officially announce the new models then.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

BusinessMan said:


> For the low, low price of $1800





lewis said:


> Too much money imo



It's one of the cheapest, 27" scale, MIJ 7-string available. Only about $100 more than the E-II T7Bs.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, not to nitpick, but this is in no way a "reissue", only the "XL" badging (with scale to match) is being brought back.


Sure, it's "kind of" a reissue in my books. Very close to the RG1077XL, but with some tweaks obviously.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

simonXsludge said:


> Sure, it's "kind of" a reissue in my books. Very close to the RG1077XL, but with some tweaks obviously.



Obviously it shares lineage with those older XL models, but a reissue literally means a re-release of an older model, which this isn't. Like I said, just being nit-picky. 

No one calls the RG1527 an RG7620 reissue. Right?


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 28, 2018)

And it's not HSH

It's more like a 7 string RG6CSD2


----------



## r33per (Dec 28, 2018)

simonXsludge said:


> Cat's outta the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this very much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2018)

Why no middle pickup


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 28, 2018)

I like that there is no middle pickup. I rarely use them anyway


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 28, 2018)

Just noticed no middle pickup. Jesus. Way to take something that could have been awesome and just fuck it all to hell and back. No middle pickup. Fucked up 24th fret dots. No rosewood. I bet it has that stupid 5 piece neck with volute instead of the 3 piece with scarf joint. This isn't a 1077 reissue at all. It's just some overpriced impostor!


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 28, 2018)

nice!
I mostly play guitars with a 25,5" scale in B-standard tuning and never had any issues with that.
Would a 27" scale be mostly used for lower turnings like drop A or even drop G or A standard?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> nice!
> I mostly play guitars with a 25,5" scale in B-standard tuning and never had any issues with that.
> Would a 27" scale be mostly used for lower turnings like drop A or even drop G or A standard?



It's more of a feel and tone thing overall. I wouldn't say the extra 1.5" is absolutely world changing as far as tuning lower, your picking technique and amplification are what's going to make the biggest difference there. 

It's another tool. Definitely worth checking out if you haven't given a longer scale a go.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's more of a feel and tone thing overall. I wouldn't say the extra 1.5" is absolutely world changing as far as tuning lower, your picking technique and amplification are what's going to make the biggest difference there.
> 
> It's another tool. Definitely worth checking out if you haven't given a longer scale a go.



Thanks!
I have an RGD which is I believe a 26" or 26,5" scale, but tbh it doesn't feel that much different to me than the 25,5" scale guitars I have. It is, however, tuned to A standard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks!
> I have an RGD which is I believe a 26" or 26,5" scale, but tbh it doesn't feel that much different to me then the 25,5" scale guitars I have. It is, however, tuned to A standard.



These 27" guitars will feel just about identical your 26.5" RGD.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> These 27" guitars will feel just about identical your 26.5" RGD.



Thanks!
I'm planning to save up for an EBMM JP15-7 and thought I had enough Ibanez guitars, but now with those new models I might develop some serious GAS for another Ibanez 7-string.
There's some things I prefer on the JP7s over Ibanez 7s, mostly the placement of the volume knob, but there's also some things I prefer on the Iban4z guitars, like the PU-switching on the 5-way switch, I use the two neck coils in parallel quite a lot, and I miss that option on the JP7s.......


----------



## cardinal (Dec 28, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> nice!
> I mostly play guitars with a 25,5" scale in B-standard tuning and never had any issues with that.
> Would a 27" scale be mostly used for lower turnings like drop A or even drop G or A standard?



Since starting to use 8-strings a lot, I've been using a lot of guitars with 26.5" and 27" scales, and now even have a 27" 7-string again (I had an old 1077xl years ago). In standard, I tend to drop down to .009 gauges for the longer scales to help with doing big and fast bends. There definitely is some extra stretching for chords relative to 25.5". I notice a bit more fatigue even between 27" and 26.5", but I think it really depends on what you're doing. Simple power/barre chords feel indistinguishable between the scales. But with chords in the lower end of the neck that span several frets, at least with my particular hand size, I eventually notice that over a longer set/time I'm more fatigued/sore with 27" than 26.5".


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 28, 2018)

I am thinking of doing drastic things to get one of these.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 28, 2018)

I find that fretboard so aesthetically revolting that it's probably going to be a pass from me, but words cannot describe how thrilled I am that they're bringing back the XLs.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Dec 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> These 27" guitars will feel just about identical your 26.5" RGD.


You can get used to some pretty long scales without much trouble to be honest. People *massively* overplay both the tension and the stretch factors. 

It really comes down to design. My Alvarez Baritone feels *much* longer than my Steinberger, despite the fact the Alvarez is 707.231mm scale (27.8437") and the Steinberger is 727.075mm (28.625")

And I switch between that and an EC401VF that is 628.65mm (24.75") all the time. Not really a big deal. Yes I can make some wider stretches on the shorter scale, but we're certainly not talking worlds of difference.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

GuitarBizarre said:


> You can get used to some pretty long scales without much trouble to be honest. People *massively* overplay both the tension and the stretch factors.
> 
> It really comes down to design. My Alvarez Baritone feels *much* longer than my Steinberger, despite the fact the Alvarez is 707.231mm scale (27.8437") and the Steinberger is 727.075mm (28.625")
> 
> And I switch between that and an EC401VF that is 628.65mm (24.75") all the time. Not really a big deal. Yes I can make some wider stretches on the shorter scale, but we're certainly not talking worlds of difference.



I tend to agree, with the caveat that some are more adaptable to stuff like this than others.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Dec 28, 2018)

Without a middle single coil,I hope they put in a coil tap.

We need to see the specs to see why the $1800 asking price.


----------



## I play music (Dec 28, 2018)

With RG XLs  the RGDs with their bevel nonsense can now go away please


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

Obsidian Soul said:


> We need to see the specs to see why the $1800 asking price.



It's pretty straight forward:
-MIJ
-aftermarket pickups
-Lo-Pro 
-Bound fretboard and body
-ebony fretboard 

It's line priced with the RGD7s.


----------



## I play music (Dec 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's pretty straight forward:
> -MIJ
> -aftermarket pickups
> -Lo-Pro
> ...


Does it have stainless steel frets? 
Also I hope it's just the photo but I think the blue of the old RG XLs was prettier.


----------



## Ron Head (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm going for it ! If only to experience the DiMarzio Fusion Edge 7 pick-ups ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

I play music said:


> Does it have stainless steel frets?
> Also I hope it's just the photo but I think the blue of the old RG XLs was prettier.



I don't believe so.



Ron Head said:


> I'm going for it ! If only to experience the DiMarzio Fusion Edge 7 pick-ups ...



I'm 90% sure these use something else.


----------



## I play music (Dec 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't believe so.


 from the other thread I got the impression that all new Prestiges now have stainless steel frets but apparently it's only a couple models then. I think that in this price range a guitar should be pretty much perfect and that in my opinion includes stainless steel frets. But maybe they're just switching the Prestiges step by step to stainless steel frets and there's hope for 2020


----------



## BillCosby (Dec 28, 2018)

I play music said:


> from the other thread I got the impression that all new Prestiges now have stainless steel frets but apparently it's only a couple models then. I think that in this price range a guitar should be pretty much perfect and that in my opinion includes stainless steel frets. But maybe they're just switching the Prestiges step by step to stainless steel frets and there's hope for 2020



Only the 5000 series stuff has stainless steel.


----------



## BillCosby (Dec 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why no middle pickup


It is an rg20*2*7xl, not an rg20*7*7xl. That's why.


----------



## Sogradde (Dec 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Why no middle pickup


You, Sir, should be ashamed of yourself for even *thinking* about middle pickups!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2018)

Sogradde said:


> You, Sir, should be ashamed of yourself for even *thinking* about middle pickups!



Ty Tabor, Chris DeGarmo, and Michael Wilton say hello. 

Seriously, the middle pickup fucking rocks when blended with a bridge or neck single coil. 



BillCosby said:


> It is an rg20*2*7xl, not an rg20*7*7xl. That's why.



Well then they need to find that 50 and bring it back.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 28, 2018)

https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/181218336247008--ibanez-rg2027xl-dtb-2019

Price went down to 1619?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/181218336247008--ibanez-rg2027xl-dtb-2019
> 
> Price went down to 1619?



Maybe because I'm on mobile, but I don't see a price. 

It's very possible that the $1800 was a place holder/MSRP.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 28, 2018)

Edika said:


> The Macassar ebony is a nice touch but in that photo it just looks like rosewood. In any case price is pretty steep but at least it's cool they're bringing it out again.


this is what macassar ebony usually looks like






usually has more streaks than what that fretboard shows, but yeah its usually more brown than its black



Santuzzo said:


> nice!
> I mostly play guitars with a 25,5" scale in B-standard tuning and never had any issues with that.
> Would a 27" scale be mostly used for lower turnings like drop A or even drop G or A standard?



longer scale guitars (and multiscales) are a play of tension. Although the do favour drop tunnings, it also favour standard tunnings too. In you case it could mean that you coul use a set of 9's instead of 10's. In that way you could keep similar tension, but have a thinner string on the low end which would give you a better sound

all personal prefference at the end of the day tho


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 28, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/181218336247008--ibanez-rg2027xl-dtb-2019
> 
> Price went down to 1619?



They've been removed from standard viewing, obviously not meant to be out there just now. 

I asked via live chat about the 8 and they said "it had just sold" which is them covering it isn't even in yet.

Price would be subject to change as well as actual region prices, direct conversion from pounds to dollars isn't going to be the price you pay, based on distributors. 

It's nice to see the guitars but it will be a good while before we see any real prices. Spring time next year is my bet. 

I still think most ibanez are overpriced anyway. A used XL here in the UK will sit around £700-900, not much reason to spend an extra grand just for the lose of a middle pickup.


----------



## Millul (Dec 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ty Tabor, Chris DeGarmo, and Michael Wilton say hello.
> 
> Seriously, the middle pickup fucking rocks when blended with a bridge or neck single coil.
> 
> ...



Heck of a few names to drop, just like that...!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 28, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> this is what macassar ebony usually looks like
> usually has more streaks than what that fretboard shows, but yeah its usually more brown than its black



See, this could look sick if the board looked more like that sample. It's just the plain, light brown tinge that looks atrocious. If there was figuring like in that example, with more defined coloring and contrast, you could very easily end up with a fretboard I would _seek out_ rather than one I'm going to avoid like the plague.

Like with every thread though that contains a new CITES approved fretboard that invariably looks like excrement, I'm just going to sit here and quietly wave my Richlite flag. 
One day.....


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 28, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> See, this could look sick if the board looked more like that sample. It's just the plain, light brown tinge that looks atrocious. If there was figuring like in that example, with more defined coloring and contrast, you could very easily end up with a fretboard I would _seek out_ rather than one I'm going to avoid like the plague.
> 
> Like with every thread though that contains a new CITES approved fretboard that invariably looks like excrement, I'm just going to sit here and quietly wave my Richlite flag.
> One day.....



Figuring looks pretty which they charge more for. 

I despise ebony, not for the look, for the feel so don't care about its colour. 

Remember it's wood, what colour is a lot of wood... Brown. 

The reason they put ebony on here is cause they care less about the darkness and traditional points of ebony is because they're using the cheaper cuts that they would traditionally leave I.e. The brown stuff.

Maybe just stop associating brown wood with poop?

Any wood comes from a forest where an animal probably took a dump on it at some point in its life.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 28, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> See, this could look sick if the board looked more like that sample. It's just the plain, light brown tinge that looks atrocious. If there was figuring like in that example, with more defined coloring and contrast, you could very easily end up with a fretboard I would _seek out_ rather than one I'm going to avoid like the plague.
> 
> Like with every thread though that contains a new CITES approved fretboard that invariably looks like excrement, I'm just going to sit here and quietly wave my Richlite flag.
> One day.....



yeah ti can vary vastly. Just looking at the latests runs we have done with Macassar Ebony veneer tops (I jsut dont want to spam this tread with other brands, but jsut google them, PRS have done some too). I also think having a finish on top helps to bring the contrast too. Chapman uses macassar ebony or fretboards and they look more "black" than that example, not sure i they are dye black or not, because their headstocks look more streaky. The ones I have seen with Sully import line are more inot the dark brown, light black with a very small amount o streak. So not sure if the woods used for a fretboard are bit diferent to the ones used in tops/veneers

But Im with you 100% on the richlite flag....or eboncore, or whatever other man made thing.... as long its black




cip 123 said:


> Maybe just stop associating brown wood with poop?
> 
> Any wood comes from a forest where an animal probably took a dump on it at some point in its life.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 28, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> Figuring looks pretty which they charge more for.
> 
> I despise ebony, not for the look, for the feel so don't care about its colour.
> 
> ...



Starting to get deep into the realm of personal preference, but I'd have no qualms at all with a $200 upcharge for an aesthetically pleasing fretboard over one that looks awful, especially on what's going to be close to a $2,000 guitar.
I loved Rosewood, because it had character. These new boards we're seeing with the cheaper ebony, pau ferro, etc all with just this uniform, light-brown look to it...is not only boring, but boring in an ugly way. At least the dyed ebony boards are boring in a good looking way. I'd be super stoked if the production boards have some streaking in them, but I'm not holding my breath. 

In either case, I'm just glad they're making XLs again. I hope these sell well enough that they make one I'll want eventually


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 28, 2018)

If it had stainless steel frets it would be a guaranteed buy for me. My first new Ibanez purchase ever, and I own 5 Ibby's. Oh well, they almost had it..


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Dec 28, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's pretty straight forward:
> -MIJ
> -aftermarket pickups
> -Lo-Pro
> ...


-Didn't know these were made in Japan
-Can't tell what pickups they are and nothing is listed
-My first two guitars were Ibanezes,but I don't know much detail about their proprietary hardware
-I can see the rest but since rosewood has kind of gotten kicked out of production ebony seems to be the status quo now,so an upcharge for the standard seems...greedy..maybe too strong a term?


----------



## Aaron (Dec 28, 2018)

I just had a peak at the catalog. More 27" models w/reverse headstocks including both RG and S models. Pretty much every new model leaked has a 7 string equivalent.

Also, Polyphia Sigs.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 28, 2018)

I play music said:


> Where do you guys see price and specs? I can only see the images on Guitarguitar with the description "*This product is currently not available.*" but no specs or price.



Dude come on. It’s ibanez. It’s a prestige; it’s gonna be 2019. $1800 or higher is a solid guess


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 28, 2018)

Obsidian Soul said:


> -Didn't know these were made in Japan
> -Can't tell what pickups they are and nothing is listed
> -My first two guitars were Ibanezes,but I don't know much detail about their proprietary hardware
> -I can see the rest but since rosewood has kind of gotten kicked out of production ebony seems to be the status quo now,so an upcharge for the standard seems...greedy..maybe too strong a term?



It says Prestige on the headstock, which denotes it's made in Japan. The pickups have the DiMarzio logo as well. The Lo-Pro is their best trem, also made in Japan by Gotoh. I wouldn't say ebony is "standard", especially as far as Japanese built Ibanez guitars go, it seems they're using rosewood and maple more, but it's looking like a ton more ebony this year. 

Not to mention the pricing folks are talking about is the UK price, and there's no guarantee that it's the final price either. 

This could end up cheaper in the US, which is typically the case. 

But, the point I was making is that this is set to be a fairly high spec'd guitar, at least by Ibanez standards, so it's going to be priced inline with similar models in the lineup, like the RGD3127 models I mentioned.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 28, 2018)

aesthyrian said:


> Oh well, they almost had it..


Ibanez motto

they always find a way to mess up 1 spec o it. Either be wrong headstock, inlays, fretboard, color of body stain, ect. Theres always that one thing

thats what Ive been saying for the last 10 years every time I see the new bass line-up. Only a couple o times they came pretty close to be perfect (or what I wanted)


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 28, 2018)

Well I have decided. I am buying oneto supprot further XL endeavors. I am also put a white pearloid pickguard on her


----------



## Miek (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm sure these guitars will kick ass but if rather have an original for several reasons. they definitely have their place but what they're going for is not for mr


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 29, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> See, this could look sick if the board looked more like that sample. It's just the plain, light brown tinge that looks atrocious. If there was figuring like in that example, with more defined coloring and contrast, you could very easily end up with a fretboard I would _seek out_ rather than one I'm going to avoid like the plague.
> 
> Like with every thread though that contains a new CITES approved fretboard that invariably looks like excrement, I'm just going to sit here and quietly wave my Richlite flag.
> One day.....



I'm with you. Richlite would be fantastic. 

I dislike the look of the board quite a bit, but since the feel should be that of the traditional ebony, I'd be good with it and then dyeing the board on my own. (I've hated rosewood/brown fretboards almost as long as I've been playing. They look terrible and many rosewood boards are porous, rough garbage.)


----------



## VigilSerus (Dec 29, 2018)

IMO looks fine, treat it with some fretboard oil and it’ll darken. I’ve never had rosewood on me that didn’t turn a nice, rich, dark color with some TLC (even my shitty $100 Peavy), and retain it. I’m sure Macassar is no exception. Stock images from the manufacturer almost never flatter the wood.

On topic to the model: many welcome changes. Headstock matching the body is a big up. Mismatched colors bug the everloving fuck out of me. Removal of the middle pickup honestly makes the thing look waaaaaay cleaner. I want to get my hands on this thing.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Dec 29, 2018)

$1800 US or less is more than fair price for an MIJ Prestige Ibanez. Although personally I am totally fine with my RGD2127FX at 26.5". It's still cool that they are bringing these back. Looks like Dimarzio pickups. Those would be swapped pretty quick. Id rather pay $400-$600 more for MIJ than have them cheap it down to a Premium or Iron Label level.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 29, 2018)

There is also an Iron Label 27" RG7 with Dimarzios and reverse headstock.


----------



## jvms (Dec 29, 2018)

Has the catalog already leaked? Can anyone link me?


----------



## odibrom (Dec 29, 2018)

Ok, I'm late to the conversation, but I need to add my disappointment on the naming. Ten years from now there will be much confusion over the RG2027 model. Until now, the RG2027 was dedicated to the 25.5", piezo loaded LoPro bridge. It had the "X" in the end meaning piezo and VV for the finish, giving it thefull name of RG2027XVV.

This new one is named the same, except for the added "L" after the "X" and finish code and being 27" scale length. There will be much confusion, they could have chosen a different code name.

This new guitar is pretty nice, have its specs leaked out? What's the body wood?

Also, is the catalog out already? Link please...


----------



## TiffuZeless (Dec 29, 2018)

Unfortunately I didn't screenshot the whole page, but it was listed with Dimarzio Fusion Edges.
Also, basswood body and no SS frets.


----------



## TiffuZeless (Dec 29, 2018)

jvms said:


> Has the catalog already leaked? Can anyone link me?


Hey fellow "paulista", guitarguitar had put some new models online for a few hours, then took it down. You can still access their page if you have the link (without any info about the guitars, though). They do not show up on searchs.
Here's the 2027XL link, for example.
https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...xPwv3hPzKY1CkWF_LSaSgwAAd94JPGhvynfh2XSGn4QxA




odibrom said:


> Also, is the catalog out already? Link please...



As guitarguitar is UK based, only some UK models have leaked so far. There isn't any catalogue out yet AFAIK.


----------



## I play music (Dec 30, 2018)

TiffuZeless said:


> Hey fellow "paulista", guitarguitar had put some new models online for a few hours, then took it down. You can still access their page if you have the link (without any info about the guitars, though). They do not show up on searchs.
> Here's the 2027XL link, for example.
> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...xPwv3hPzKY1CkWF_LSaSgwAAd94JPGhvynfh2XSGn4QxA
> 
> ...


Some people on this forum are teasing new models like they must have the 2019 catalog already but probably they work for dealers and while they can hint some stuff they maybe are not allowed to publish (parts of) the catalog.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 30, 2018)

ShadowsfeaR said:


> even my shitty $100 Peavy





PS what does this mean for the value of my two RG1077XL? I was hoping to fund a new Porsche purchase similar to the one @bulb has.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2018)

I play music said:


> Some people on this forum are teasing new models like they must have the 2019 catalog already but probably they work for dealers and while they can hint some stuff they maybe are not allowed to publish (parts of) the catalog.



Per usual a dealer made an "oops" and put up some of the new models on their website early. In this case it was Guitar Guitar in the UK. Everything posted so far was from there. 

They took down the models quickly, but the pages are still up with a single picture. 

Dealers have had the catalogs since at least a week or two ago.


----------



## I play music (Dec 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In this case it was Guitar Guitar in the UK. Everything posted so far was from there.





Aaron said:


> I just had a peak at the catalog. More 27" models w/reverse headstocks including both RG and S models. Pretty much every new model leaked has a 7 string equivalent.
> 
> Also, Polyphia Sigs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2018)

I play music said:


> stuff



Yeah, Aaron had mentioned some models, _but hasn't actually posted anything. 
_
Head over to the Ibanez 2019 thread for more of his hints.


----------



## I play music (Dec 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, Aaron had mentioned some models, _but hasn't actually posted anything.
> _
> Head over to the Ibanez 2019 thread for more of his hints.


Yeah more or less I think we are saying the same thing  Anyways, keen to see the "27" models w/reverse headstocks", hopefully also one with stainless steel frets and maaybe also a maple board ;-)


----------



## Aaron (Dec 30, 2018)

I got the catalog early(I sell Guitars). I promised to not post pics. The Ibanez rep would not be pleased.

But. S7 Reverse Headstock w/fishmans, luminlays, and other goodies also on the way as part of the new Axiom line. Looks like new neck designs as well that are 5pc Panga Panga and walnut.

Im seeing the Ibanez Rep on Thursday to see when i can preorder the new 2027XL.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 30, 2018)

Just tell me about the new s’s


----------



## otisct20 (Dec 30, 2018)

27” 7 strings? My interest is piqued.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah, count me among those excited for these. I don't think the $1800 price point is bad. That seems to be the going rate for the cool Prestiges. I'm also not super excited about the color of the FB, but this is Ibanez. They love medium brown FBs. I think the mac ebony is an upgrade over the rosewood, because they could have used the jatoba or something, but bottom line is that Ibanez loves that particular tone of brown. I think the reason it's looking so bad is the contrast with the body color. If that body was a different color it would have worked. Ibanez has this thing for blue and brown, which I just can't wrap my head around. We need feedback from people living there as to whether everyone is walking around wearing blue and brown clothes.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2018)

odibrom said:


> Ok, I'm late to the conversation, but I need to add my disappointment on the naming. Ten years from now there will be much confusion over the RG2027 model. Until now, the RG2027 was dedicated to the 25.5", piezo loaded LoPro bridge. It had the "X" in the end meaning piezo and VV for the finish, giving it thefull name of RG2027XVV.
> 
> This new one is named the same, except for the added "L" after the "X" and finish code and being 27" scale length. There will be much confusion, they could have chosen a different code name.
> 
> ...



Well, Ibanez have always done the alphabet soup thing with names, and they’ve switched specs on guitars without switching the names from year to year. So my guess is in the future you’ll still want to dig deep if you’re shopping for a particular model.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 31, 2018)

Also remember that photo is a stock photo taken in extremely bright light. In normal light the fretboard is probably not so light.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 31, 2018)

SS.org: “screw Indo guitars. MIJ only”
Also SS.org: “Awesome MIJ. Too expensive though”


----------



## cardinal (Dec 31, 2018)

If I was still heavy into 7s, I’d be all about this thing. I’m legitimately surprised by all the complaining. I wish it were cheaper too, and of course lots of folks can’t afford a MIJ Prestige, but the MII guitars with a $100 fret level will be awesome too at a much lower price point. 

The 8 string RG with SS frets and ash body looks killer. 

Really looking forward to seeing the rest of the catalog.


----------



## Ron Head (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new gear everyone ! The Ibanez 2019 news show a lot of Lo-pro edge trems , interesting sevens , also the stock pickups used Fusion Edge have my attention , here's a link :
https://www.ibanez.com/na/news/deta...tZyfAYRDrTpWrV0jN1gufUvDXrxgJ_drDxx1DbxeXJyiA


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2018)

Now that more is coming out, let's stick to the Ibanez 2019 thread.


----------

